# Nebeneffekt Seiteneffekt Nebenwirkung



## Vendetta (1. Nov 2012)

Hey,
kann mir jemand die 3 begriffe erklären? ich habe schon mehrfach im internet gesucht jedoch finde ich einfach keine seite wo ich es verstehe, kann mir das jemand verständlich erklären von euch? wäre sehr nett.
also:

1.Nebeneffekt 
2.Seiteneffekt 
3.Nebenwirkung 

vllt auch ein beispiel dazu 

gruß, 

vendetta


----------



## Ghostfish (1. Nov 2012)

Es heißt side effect = Nebenwirkung, alles andere sind Fehlübersetzungen von side effect.


----------



## Vendetta (1. Nov 2012)

ja, aber wie sage ich denn jetzt wann bzw. wo in einem Quellcode ein Seiteneffekt stattfindet? Das ist für mich die frage, ich verstehe nicht ganz was da passiert.


----------



## Jango (1. Nov 2012)

Hier mal ein Versuch, das zu erklären.
Wo das in deinem Code stattfindet musst du selber wissen, denn wir kennen deinen Code nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Nov 2012)

Ghostfish hat gesagt.:


> Es heißt side effect = Nebenwirkung, alles andere sind Fehlübersetzungen von side effect.



wenn man das deutsche Wort Effekt nicht fürs englische effect verwenden kann, wann denn dann? 

bei LEO steht Nebeneffekt schließlich auch mit dabei, sogar höher,
Seite für side genauso, nur nicht so üblich,
alles austauschbare Begriffe in mehrdeutiger Sprache


----------



## SlaterB (1. Nov 2012)

aus dem bisherigen Link


> Seiteneffekte können auftreten, wenn Du nicht sauber Deine Variablen definierst (Typ, Name eindeutig). So können z.B. public Variablen von Deinem Programm von unerwarteter Stelle her geändert werden und zu völlig konfusen Ergebnissen führen



das ist ein ziemlich beschränkter Ansatz, den ich nichtmal unbedingt als Seiteneffekt sehen würde,
einfach nur schlechte Kontrolle, unerwarte Programmeingriffe

Definitionsseiten wie
Side effect (computer science) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
schreiben da bisschen mehr


> In computer science, a function or expression is said to have a side effect if, in addition to returning a value, it also modifies some state or has an observable interaction with calling functions or the outside world.


usw.


----------



## Jango (1. Nov 2012)

Das war auch nur ein 'Versuch' der Erklärung - wie ich schrieb.
Google ist hier wieder ein Freund, dem man einiges zutrauen kann. Man muss es halt nur nutzen...


----------



## Ghostfish (1. Nov 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wenn man das deutsche Wort Effekt nicht fürs englische effect verwenden kann, wann denn dann?
> 
> bei LEO steht Nebeneffekt schließlich auch mit dabei, sogar höher,
> Seite für side genauso, nur nicht so üblich,
> alles austauschbare Begriffe in mehrdeutiger Sprache



Wort-für Wort-Übersetzungen sind nicht immer vernünftig, aber es sind genau die Fallen, in die wir alle gerne immer mal wieder tappen. Das gilt auch für die Übersetzer von Büchern und anderen Medien. Das gebräuchlichste Wort ist Nebenwirkung und das entspricht dem englischen side effect. Effect heißt im übrigen auch Wirkung und nicht nur Effekt. 

Das Wort Seiteneffekt steht nicht im Duden. Man kann es verwenden, aber es ist eben das Ergebnis unbeholfener Übersetzung, deshalb würde ich es meiden.


----------



## tfa (2. Nov 2012)

Ghostfish hat gesagt.:


> Das Wort Seiteneffekt steht nicht im Duden. Man kann es verwenden, aber es ist eben das Ergebnis unbeholfener Übersetzung, deshalb würde ich es meiden.



Du hast natürlich recht. "Seiteneffekt" ist wirklich nur eine unbeholfene Übersetzung. Allerdings hat sich dieser Begriff meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile verselbständigt. Wenn ich einem Kollegen sage "Deine Methode hat Nebenwirkungen", würde der wahrscheinlich nur mit den Schultern zucken und nichts verstehen. Wenn ich aber sage "Da gibt es Seiteneffekte", weiß jeder sofort, was gemeint ist.


----------



## ThreadPool (2. Nov 2012)

Ghostfish hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Das Wort Seiteneffekt steht nicht im Duden.



Dann hast du keinen aktuellen Duden. Duden | Seiteneffekt | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft Deutsch ist schließlich keine tote Sprache und alle paar Jahre sollte man sich dann auch mal einen neuen Duden in Papierform zulegen.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Nov 2012)

Also generell ist das zb wenn du code änderst um einen fehler zu beheben und an einer anderen stelle im programm wird durch deine änderung was kaputt...


----------



## tfa (2. Nov 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Also generell ist das zb wenn du code änderst um einen fehler zu beheben und an einer anderen stelle im programm wird durch deine änderung was kaputt...



Nein. Mit Kaputtgehen hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn eine Funktion neben ihrem Ergebnis auch noch den Zustand eines Objektes ändert, nennt man das Seiteneffekt. Siehe oben verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel.


----------



## Ghostfish (2. Nov 2012)

ThreadPool hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du keinen aktuellen Duden. Duden | Seiteneffekt | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft Deutsch ist schließlich keine tote Sprache und alle paar Jahre sollte man sich dann auch mal einen neuen Duden in Papierform zulegen.



Ach du Schande. Meiner ist schon 12 Jahre alt... 

Trotzdem traurig, dass solche dilettantischen Übersetzungen sich so einbürgern. Wenn jeder ein bisschen nachdenken würde, bevor er/sie etwas nachplappert, würde sowas nicht passieren.


----------



## ThreadPool (2. Nov 2012)

Ghostfish hat gesagt.:


> Ach du Schande. Meiner ist schon 12 Jahre alt...
> 
> Trotzdem traurig, dass solche dilettantischen Übersetzungen sich so einbürgern. Wenn jeder ein bisschen nachdenken würde, bevor er/sie etwas nachplappert, würde sowas nicht passieren.



? Schau mal was es für Worte aus dem Deutschen in andere Sprachen geschafft haben, vll. änderst du deine Meinung ja über Lehnwörter noch.

Liste deutscher Wörter in anderen Sprachen ? Wikipedia

Ich pers. finde Seiteneffekt völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Ghostfish (2. Nov 2012)

ThreadPool hat gesagt.:


> ? Schau mal was es für Worte aus dem Deutschen in andere Sprachen geschafft haben, vll. änderst du deine Meinung ja über Lehnwörter noch.



Da missverstehst du etwas. Es mir nicht um Reinhaltung der deutschen Sprache oder sowas. Mich stört vielmehr, dass man durch jede Benutzung solcher Wörter in alle Welt hinausposaunt "ich bin ein Nachplapperer, der zu blöd ist, die dilettantischen Übersetzungsfehler anderer Leute zu erkennen". 

Durch einen neuen Duden-Eintrag wird das m.E. nur teilweise legitimiert, m.E. ist der Duden auch etwas vorschnell mit der Übernahme von Begriffen, die gar keine neuen Wörter, sondern bloß Übersetzungsfehler sind.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2012)

es gibt ja genug falsche Übersetzungen, etwa
Falsche Freunde, False friends - Englisch
'all day' heißt einfach nicht 'alle Tage', sondern was anderes 

aber was soll nun bitte an Seiteneffekt falsch sein?

side door = Seitentür, 
Nebentür klingt etwas schräg aber wenn es ein geläufiges deutsches Wort wäre, dann genauso gut
(oh, gibts auch, Nebentür = postern..)

Seiteneffekt kann man sagen, daran ist nichts fehlerhaft, maximal vor einiger Zeit nicht vorhandene Kombination, 
 wer sich gegen ein bekanntes Wort sperrt ist doch bisschen eingeschränkt,

Neben und Seite sind an sich unterschiedliche Wörter, beside und side im Englischen,
aber haben austauschbare Bedeutung


----------



## Ark (2. Nov 2012)

Ich bin ebenfalls für "Nebenwirkung" und sehe "Seiteneffekt" auch als einen einzigen (Übersetzungs-)Fehler an.

BTW: Wie es z.B. mit "actual parameter" und "formal parameter" ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber auch diese beiden Fälle sehen für mich nach Fehlern aus. Richtig wäre wohl "Argument" bzw. "Parameter".

Ark


----------



## Ghostfish (3. Nov 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> aber was soll nun bitte an Seiteneffekt falsch sein?
> 
> side door = Seitentür,
> Nebentür klingt etwas schräg aber wenn es ein geläufiges deutsches Wort wäre, dann genauso gut
> ...



Ganz einfach, das Wort Nebenwirkung gibt es seit eh und je, auch in der Medizin (Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen befragen Sie...), und dies entspricht exakt dem englischen side effect. Side effect übersetzt jeder vernünftige Übersetzer daher mit Nebenwirkung. Wer aber das Wort oder den Zusammenhang nicht kennt, neigt zur Wort-für Wort-Übersetzung, und dann kommt Seiteneffekt dabei heraus. 

Die Fehlübersetzung Seiteneffekt hat sich inzwischen leider teilweise verselbstständigt, aber man kann das Wort ja trotzdem vermeiden, wenn es geht.


----------



## KuhTee (3. Nov 2012)

Wer sagt denn eigentlich, dass man alles "richtig" übersetzen muss, hm? Wenn sich "Seiteneffekt" eingebürgert hat, dann ist das eben so. Ihr regt euch bestimmt auch über "Grafische Benutzeroberfläche" auf, hm?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2012)

Kritik bei Seite statt Neben mag ich ja noch halb akzeptieren, da hatte ich schlimmere Gegenrede erwartet,
das eine tatsächlich räumlich, das andere in der Wichtigkeit usw.

aber effect = Effekt soll falsch sein?
nur weil es das deutsche Wort Wirkung gibt darf man nie im Leben mehr Effekt sagen?

domino effect = Dominowirkung?
...

der Haupt-Effekt dieses Themas wurde effektvoll abgelenkt  (von mir)


----------



## Ghostfish (4. Nov 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> aber effect = Effekt soll falsch sein?
> nur weil es das deutsche Wort Wirkung gibt darf man nie im Leben mehr Effekt sagen?



Hab keine Lust hier ständig alles zu wiederholen was schon gesagt ist, weil wieder jemand meine vorigen Posts gar nicht gelesen hat. Es ist auch müßig, dieses alberne Thema immer weiter zu diskutieren, wer Seiteneffekt so toll findet, kann das Wort ja benutzen. 

Also zum dritten (und letzten) Mal: wer sich nur ein wenig mit Englisch auskennt, weiß, dass man bestimmte Begriffe *nicht Wort für Wort übersetzt*. 

Nur einige Beispiele von hunderten: 
sideboard = Schrank oder Anrichte, nicht Seitenbord
street sign = Straßenschild, nicht Straßenzeichen
traffic light = Ampel, nicht Verkehrslicht
post box = Briefkasten, nicht Postbox
swim suit = Badeanzug, nicht Schwimmanzug
textbook = Lehrbuch, nicht Textbuch
...
und halt auch
side effect = Nebenwirkung

Wenn irgendein Dödel daherkommt und traffic light mit Verkehrslicht übersetzt, und dann andere Dödel das nachplappern, kann es sein, dass sich Verkehrslicht irgendwann durchsetzt, aber wie schön das ist, mag jeder selbst beurteilen. Ich würde das jedenfalls nicht unkritisch nachplappern.


----------



## Ark (4. Nov 2012)

BTW: Ich habe mir sagen lassen, "Technologie" sei auch eher das Ergebnis einer missglückten Rückübersetzung aus dem Englischen: "technology" heißt einfach das, was im deutschen Sprachraum schon viel früher (nach der Übernahme aus dem Griechischen) unter dem kürzeren Wort "Technik" bekannt war.

Ark


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2012)

@Ghostfish
wieso wiederholst du denn das gleiche, habe ich etwas davon in Frage gestellt?
auf das direkte Beispiel 'domino effect' gehst du nicht ein,
auf die Frage ob man nie im Leben Effekt sagen/ übersetzen kann genauso wenig,

genug falsche Freunde gab es schon vorher im Link 
Falsche Freunde, False friends - Englisch

komplett unbekannte Wörter oder welche die eher andere Betonung haben, etwa Schwimmanzug,
passen schlecht,
Verkehrslicht hätte unbedarft gewisse Chancen, es mangelt an Genauigkeit,

Straßenzeichen ist schon ziemlich gut, es gibt schließlich auch Verkehrszeichen,
selbst wenn es die englische Sprache nicht gäbe oder dort einen komplett anderen Begriff, 
könnte man darauf irgendwie kommen, genauso wie auf Nebeneffekt,
aber nein, gerade weil es Englisch gibt, darf man nie diese Silben direkt hintereinander aussprechen?

um weiter bei Effekt zu bleiben:
es gibt im Englischen 'special effects', LEO geht wenigstens nicht gleich auf Spezialeffekte als Übersetzung, sondern Trickeffekte,
ist das deiner Ansicht nach ok, oder ist jeder Hollywood-Bericht, der nicht von Trickwirkung spricht, von einem Dödel?
darf man solche vielleicht eher neuen Wörter entsprechend übersetzen, aber 'side effect' nicht?

für Programmierung nicht ganz zu verachten, eine Methode mit Nebenwirkung, da denkt man vielleicht an Kopfschmerzen durch Lichteffekte und geht gleich Tabletten kaufen,
Seiteneffekt hat viel genauere Zielrichtung/ Abgrenzung

der Wikipedia-Artikel
Wirkung (Informatik) ? Wikipedia
versucht sich zunächst streng deutsch,
bei weiteren Begriffen wie seiteneffektbehaftet, Seiteneffektfreiheit wird es dann langsam eng für die Wirkung


----------



## maki (5. Nov 2012)

Ark hat gesagt.:


> BTW: Ich habe mir sagen lassen, "Technologie" sei auch eher das Ergebnis einer missglückten Rückübersetzung aus dem Englischen: "technology" heißt einfach das, was im deutschen Sprachraum schon viel früher (nach der Übernahme aus dem Griechischen) unter dem kürzeren Wort "Technik" bekannt war.


Technologie leitet sich vom alt gr. "téchne" ab, was "Kunst" bedeutet, witzig dass man heute so stark zwischen Kunst  und Technik trennt 

Das engl. Wort "Technology" bedeutet mehr als nur das dt. "Technologie", wird heute eben durch unscharfe Übersetzungen als synonym verwendet, ist so aber nicht ganz richtig, meist wäre ein "-technik" richtiger als "-technologie".

Technologie ? Wikipedia

Ist aber nicht das einzige Beispiel von Übersetzungsfehlern die dann eine Eigendynamik entwickeln, lebendige Sprachen ändern sich eben.

Vor allem, wenn Texte/Konzepte von einer natürlichen Sprache in eine andere übersetzt werden, kommt es zu unschärfen.
Manchmal ist es auch ein "Marketing-Gag" die neue Synonyme einführen, vor Windows 95 gab zB. es keine Ordner (Folder), nur Verzeichnisse (Directories).


----------



## Ghostfish (7. Nov 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> auf das direkte Beispiel 'domino effect' gehst du nicht ein,
> auf die Frage ob man nie im Leben Effekt sagen/ übersetzen kann genauso wenig,



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man _*nie *_Wort für Wort übersetzen darf, sondern dass man _*bestimmte *_Begriffe nicht Wort für Wort übersetzt. Auch dass man das Wort Effekt nicht benutzen sollte, habe ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## bERt0r (7. Nov 2012)

Also ich hab bei Seiteneffekt spontan an den Effekt, den eine Seite bei mir hervorruft, gedacht. Dass das Nebenwirkung oder Nebeneffekt bedeuten soll hab ich bisher noch nie gehört.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (7. Nov 2012)

WTf? Grammar  Nazi thread? ^^

Eine infacher aber verständlicher seiteneffekt, du hast eine Getter, zb getSize für ein Button, der warum auch immer nebenbei die farbe selbigens auf rot ändert. Dann ist das eindeutig ein seiteneffekt, weil beim aufruf des getters erwartet man das nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2012)

Ghostfish hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man _*nie *_Wort für Wort übersetzen darf, sondern dass man _*bestimmte *_Begriffe nicht Wort für Wort übersetzt. Auch dass man das Wort Effekt nicht benutzen sollte, habe ich nicht gesagt.


und ich habe nicht behauptet, du hättest es gesagt  , 
es war eine Frage, wie man das ganze verstehen kann,
denn das wäre eine halbwegs konsistente Sichtweise

nun aber bleibt anscheinend, ich muss mir wie immer einiges selber dazudenken, 
du kannst gerne korrigieren, was davon falsch ist:

Effekt dürfte unbestritten das deutsche Wort für effect sein,
Effekt im Deutschen zu Wirkung synonym sein,
effektiv, effektvoll, wirksam, wirkungsvoll, alles austauschbar (wobei nicht alles 4 gleichbedeutend) ohne ein Dödel zu sein

bei allen Effekten sind immer alle Varianten möglich, 
dominio effect, special effect wären im Deutschen mit 'Wirkung' komisch,

explosion effect klingt wiederum als Explosionseffekt komisch, wenig gebräuchlich gegenüber Explosionswirkung, aber verständlich gebautes Wort

Nebeneffekt ist wie Nebenwirkung ein sinnvolles, inzwischen auch verbreitetes Wort,
(wie meistens zurecht verbreitet, mehrere Begriffe sind hier sinnvoll zur Unterscheidung nach Bereichen)

damit hat es sich, komplett andere Beispiele wie Ampel braucht man nicht heranziehen


----------



## bERt0r (7. Nov 2012)

@EmpirePhoenix: Ich bin in der Grammarnazi hinsicht ziemlich relaxt, finde es aber lustig wenn du das Wort Seiteneffekt mit "nebenbei" beschreibst.


----------



## Jango (9. Nov 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ...andere Beispiele wie Ampel braucht man nicht heranziehen



Ampel = VERKEHRSLICHTANLAGE

In dem Begriff steckt das Wort 'Verkehr'. Das lässt sich, wenn man ein etwas älterer (ü 13) Benutzer ist, auch relativ sehen... 
Wollte nur noch mal schnell meinen Senf dazugeben, bevor das Thema geschlossen wird (wegen der Sinnentfremdung)...


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2012)

Verkehrslichtanlage gibt zum schon genannten Verkehrslicht nicht viel dazu, 
hat immer noch mehr was von Flutlicht als Steuerung 

Verkehrsführungslicht wäre arg, da würde ich auch Ampel erfinden


----------



## Vendetta (21. Nov 2012)

leute mal ganz erlich... was für verkehrslichtanlagen oder sonstige s*****e... wie schnell lasst ihr euch denn vom thema ablenken. diskusionen könnt ihr doch in einem anderen thread führen, ich habe versucht zu verstehen was ein nebeneffekt ist und nicht wie ich welche wörter im duden übersetzen kann.
falls irgentwer auf diesen thread stößt und immernoch keine antwort hat:

funktionen sollen so implementiert werden, dass sie keinen nebeneffekt haben. sie sollten also lediglich ein ergebnis berechnen und liefern, aber keine globalen variablen verändern oder sonstige effekte haben, die außerhalb der funktion sichtbar sind.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Nov 2012)

diese Antwort steht (auf englisch) auch schon in meinem Posting 53 Min. nach Themenstart 

der Rest ist schon noch gut passend wenn du 'kann mir jemand die 3 begriffe erklären?' fragst
und sich herausstellt ob und dass es dieselben sind, ok, ginge auch kürzer


----------

